# Shady Hallows 05 Video



## ShadyHallows (Jun 14, 2006)

Well since I'm new here I might as well try to start things off good. This is my haunt and remeber I'm only 13 so give me a little slack. Next year a haunt walk and a possible haunted house is planned. I'm the one in the coffin:devil: Heres the link and enjoy! http://media.putfile.com/Shady-Hallows-05


----------



## grapegrl (Jan 3, 2006)

Great work, Shady, and the video to prove it!


----------



## NecroBones (Feb 10, 2006)

You know, with so many people making cool movies of their haunts now, we practically need a page or something devoted to links of haunt videos. 

Good work.


----------



## ShadyHallows (Jun 14, 2006)

Thanks guys! The best thing to hear from some haunters is nice work and the reason I do it is for the kids, not to mention scaring the crap out of the older ones.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Far out Shady. It was obviously a spooky time for the kids, do you have any daytime shots? And pssst, you spelled cemetery wrong in the title, lol. Keep up the awesome work dude.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

That was pretty good. I give you 5 stars for that one.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Yes, very good job. I'd give it two chopped-off thumbs up if I were asked.


----------



## ShadyHallows (Jun 14, 2006)

Thank you guys so much! The comments are what keep me going. I don't really have any daytime shots not to mention to many night time shots. At that time I didn't really have a good digital camera that had a night time mode so everything would either show up really dark or with the added flash not showing off the spots. Next year I promise many pictures and I will show off some of my props I will be working on soon. This is kinda off topic but for the haunt walk can I have some sugjestions for somthing to like fence off the path that wouldnt cost more than 30-40 bucks? I know I've seen tons of little pumpkins but they look kinda kidish not to mention scary.


----------



## grim reaper (Aug 18, 2005)

wow great work dude its nice to see someone the same age also having so much fun


----------



## BuriedAlive (Jun 8, 2006)

13 or not, you did an excellent job.


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

*Nice video ShadyHallows! I'm looking forward to seeing pictures/video of your haunt walk this year. *


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

If you are looking for a cheap fence, at Home Depot (and probably Lowes or other home stores) they sell bundles of lathe for around $6.00. If you cut the end of some of them into spikes as your upright pieces and nail or screw the other pieces across then, you can make a cheap wooden fence. Fill in the blank spots with some spider webbing if you want to. To put them in the ground, I used some rebar or old dowels or broom handles that I had laying around, pounded them into the ground and tied the fence posts to them with fishing line. It worked fine for a few years and last year it was even covered in natural spiders and webs from storing it outside behind the shed for a year! This year I'm hoping to add a PVC fence but I'm with you, cost is a big factor. Hope this helps!


----------



## ShadyHallows (Jun 14, 2006)

Thank you but I've already come up with an Idea to get some hairy rope and string that in between about 4 foot black posts with light up skulls on the top. Thanks though!


----------

